# In need of detox maybe? Whats worked for you?



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi (please if ya read this ,please post even the most obvious of suggestions  ) 

Have been feeling 'off' the last few months .  Thought a 12-24 hr detox might help ?

Have looked up that its basically lots of water , fruit and veg . But how do I go about it?

What can ya do with fruit (apart from fruit salad) and veg (apart from soup) ?

Please help, I gotta do something 

Luv sue


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

I know exactly how you feel, I really feel I need a kick start. If you are going to do a detox, find a proper one you can follow. I did one a few years ago, was really just lots of healthy stuff, supplements (psyllium husks - help sort your digestion, but they taste FOUL!) and lots of juicing fresh fruit and veg. It was in the Sunday Times, but have obviously lost it now. I don't know what your diet is like, mine is RUBBISH and I think if I cut out all the crap I would feel a lot better. It definately made me feel better at the time and a lot calmer . Here you go, I think this is it. It defo made me feel better.

http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/body_and_soul/article705161.ece

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

